

OWebl v0.1 Release Candidate Now on OPAM - eatonphil
http://meetowebl.com/v0.1

======
vitriol83
this is a neat idea, as ocsigen is rather intimidating to use for the simple
case.

are there any plans to make use of cohttp and/or lwt as the underlying network
abstraction ? my concern with hand-rolled http is it may not handle the edge
cases correctly and cohttp is more battle tested. also i believe it's more
idiomatic ocaml to include interface files to hide the implementation details.

~~~
rgrinberg
If you want something cohttp based
[https://github.com/rgrinberg/opium](https://github.com/rgrinberg/opium) might
serve your needs.

~~~
eatonphil
rgrinberg is right. If you want a good web framework built on cohttp that is
NOT as challenging as ocsigen/eliom then I'd definitely point you to opium.

NOT using cohttp/lwt/core/batteries fills a niche on its own - i.e. owebl is
very lightweight.

There is also currently no major reason (read: production users or interest)
for me to stop using owebl as an educational tool to grok HTTP,
concurrent/distributed computing, etc.

